# Slide 150 Sattelstütze Hilfe!!!! Seilzug spannen



## Marques (11. Februar 2020)

Hallo liebes Radon-Team,

wie bekomme ich den Seilzug bei der Sattelstütze gespannt?
Wenn ich den Zug einhängen und verschraube, die Stütze ins Rohr schiebe, ist der Seilzug zu lang. Wenn die Sattelstütze ja dann im Rohr ist komme ich nicht mehr an den Zug dran.
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!!!!

Schöne Grüße
Markus


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Februar 2020)

Du musst den Seilzug in einer Außenhülle bis an die Stütze ranführen Seilzug ohne Hülle funktioniert nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. Februar 2020)

Demontiere die Remote vom Lenker.
Führe den Seilzug durch die Remote und die Außenhülle.
Die Außenhülle mit samt dem Seilzug durch das Sattelrohr zur Öffnung des selben schieben.
Den Zug in die Sattelstütze einhängen und korrekt ablängen. 
Sattelstütze ins Sattelrohr einführen und die Zugaußenhülle wieder Richtung Lenker ziehen. 
Remote anschrauben und Zug mit der Einstellschraube die Zugspannung feintunen.
Fertig.

Anleitung von Nanobike.de


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Februar 2020)

Ist nicht genau deine Stütze aber so ungefähr müsste das auch bei dir gehen:


----------

